# Looking to get an AR15 type weapon, ADVICE NEEDED!



## blacktriangle (8 Jun 2008)

Hey all, 

So I have a couple grand to start out with that I've set aside to get a rifle. I want to get more range time then I do with the CF, and be able to practice gunfighter drills etc. Later on, I'm gonna get a cheap .22 for frequent practice. 

So what kind of rifle is reccomended? I will probably end up getting an optic for it at some point and some other basic stuff, but what baseline should I go for? Money isn't the main issue, I just don't have alot of experience and don't want to blow money on a crap version.

I know this is broad, but if anyone could share some info, it would be great. I need to get my shooting up to infantry standards...

Thanks


----------



## Stoker (8 Jun 2008)

Try armseast.com, they have a nice selection of quality AR's to choose from and its run by a ex CF member.


----------



## medaid (8 Jun 2008)

armseast is the only place I'll throw my money at right now for ARs, they've got a beauty that I've been eyeing..... mmmm armseast...


----------



## DiverMedic (8 Jun 2008)

Also depends on whether you have a non-restricted or restricted PAL.  If you have a restricted it opens up your choices for rifles, but you may need to join a gun club to use it and some don't allow restricted weapons on their ranges.

I have been looking around for the same for the same reason, but am thinking of going the non-restricted route cause there is less hassle involved.

DM


----------



## KevinB (8 Jun 2008)

ALL AR style firearms are srestricted by name -- so you will need a RPAL regardless.

I recommend a 16" barrel - 1:7 Chrome lined barrel and a flatop with a collapsible stock as the base gun for all new AR enthusiasts -- it allows the best general purpose setup in one platform.

LMT, STAG, CMMG, are good brands -- I prefer Colt but they are expensive


----------



## tech2002 (12 Jun 2008)

Yes you will need to get Firearm license PAL , and you will need restricted part to buy AR, I have completed both non-restricted and restricted courses, well worth to get it, if you need to practice, you will need to join Gun Club in order to get some of the shooting.. that depends on province, in Ontario you have fire only at Gun Club...


----------



## MG34 (17 Jun 2008)

tech2002 said:
			
		

> Yes you will need to get Firearm license PAL , and you will need restricted part to buy AR, I have completed both non-restricted and restricted courses, well worth to get it, if you need to practice, you will need to join Gun Club in order to get some of the shooting.. that depends on province, in Ontario you have fire only at Gun Club...



 For a Restricted firearm you can only fire them at an approved range, this is Canada wide not only the liberal paradise of Ont. if you are shooting an AR15 in a gravel pit or anywhere other than an approved range you are breaking the law.


----------



## blacktriangle (17 Jun 2008)

I have some land in the US that I was thinking of shooting it at too, but I don't know if the border hassle would be worth it.

I am now in the process of getting my license, and I'm thinking of getting a what I6 described, but ill just use my shitty plastic back up sight until I feel that I'm good enough to start using serious optics.


----------



## KevinB (17 Jun 2008)

MG34 said:
			
		

> For a Restricted firearm you can only fire them at an approved range, this is Canada wide not only the liberal paradise of Ont. if you are shooting an AR15 in a gravel pit or anywhere other than an approved range you are breaking the law.



With the exception of being property that is outside any firearm discharge ban (like most cities) and the firearm is legally registered to that land description.


----------



## Redeye (17 Jun 2008)

I-6 in Ontario that doesn't fly, it must be an approved range.  Shooting a pistol in my back 40 if I was caught would still be a no-no, I'm pretty sure.  That's what the CFO told a friend of mine a little while back, anyhow.


----------



## KevinB (17 Jun 2008)

If you own the back 40 and the gun is regsitered to that land description you are good to go.  Firearms Act is Federal, what a CFO may say and what you are legally entitled to do are often (unfortunately) two different things.

The only issue crops up in some areas where the municiplality or corporate area has a firearms discharge ban.  While technicaly not illegal and only a civic ordnance, it seems that a careless use charge will follow...


----------



## Redeye (17 Jun 2008)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> I have some land in the US that I was thinking of shooting it at too, but I don't know if the border hassle would be worth it.
> 
> I am now in the process of getting my license, and I'm thinking of getting a what I6 described, but ill just use my shitty plastic back up sight until I feel that I'm good enough to start using serious optics.



It likely would be a hassle.  You could look at an AR-180B as a non-restricted alternative to an AR-15, still .223 Remington, same mags and feels fairly similar.  However, any rifle, even a nice cheap to shoot .22LR will help you develop principles of marksmanship in any case.

I was planning on getting a Stag Arms AR15 much like the setup I-6 described this summer when I get back from Gagetown, but my wife just losing her job put the kibosh on that.


----------



## KevinB (18 Jun 2008)

to the US -- if its a 16" barrel or longer -- its just a From 6 away and quite easy.


----------



## COBRA-6 (18 Jun 2008)

Also look at Rock River Arms, sold in Canada by Questar. I would recommend a 16" mid-length with a flat top. Don't forget to get some of  the 10 round mags that Questar sells as well! 

Getting a Form 6 from the ATF to bring it into the US was easier than getting the ATT to bring it to the border on our side


----------



## ringo (18 Jun 2008)

Check out Remington's R-15 in .204 Ruger or .223 Rem, if you want something heavier Remington's R-25 is avialable in .243 Win, 7mm-08 Rem or .308 Win.


----------



## Redeye (18 Jun 2008)

Rock River is the other one I was planning to look at, and LMT as well.  Until I have the single income situation sorted though I have to stick to what I have for the time being.


----------

